# phoenix gold bass cube or similar for the house?



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I just installed my jbl gto 1514 subs in about 6 cubic ft each tuned to 23 hz, but the boxes weren't built for them and they are kinda special so I don't want to change them..they've got history lets say.

I'm only running a single one right now but when done, each one will see 300 rms from a plate amp, and it is seriously too much around 40 hz, but by 30 and down it is e almost nonexistent. I'm nowhere near running out of excursion or power, just somethings wonky with this box vs this sub.

what I'm thinking is a bass cube for low frequency boosting, or a home crossover unit that'll only let bass below 35 hz or so pass through..almost none do this btw.

Thoughts?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Have you done a sub crawl yet?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

